

Why business needs people with Asperger’s syndrome, ADD & dyslexia - OJKoukaz
http://www.economist.com/node/21556230?fsrc=nlw%7Chig%7C5-31-2012%7C1977420%7C36491329%7C

======
stephengillie
This article starts with an interesting bait, but declines to listing high-
functioning people and their mental quirks.

"The spectrum" includes "normal" people; they are all in a cluster at the non-
Autistic end of the spectrum. Asperger's is somewhere between...

------
einhverfr
I think there is a very basic dynamic here. Often it is hard to see some
aspects of a system from inside it. Organizations need people who are liminal
in order to see the changes they can best make to stay competitive. The rank
and file still need to be solid, normal people, but the drivers of change will
not come from this crowd. Having ADD, Aspergers, or Dyslexia may be one way of
achieving this liminality, but I am not sure it is the only way.

